# building a press



## mendozer (Sep 1, 2013)

i'm debating between using a bottle jack, having someone weld me a T screw, or use something like this





that way the press can be shorter as the cranks and gears allow me to use it from the side. This is an antique sausage press. Would that suffice?

I would somehow mount the top assembly to the top of my frame


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 1, 2013)

that should work...but if it does not, i will buy it from you and pay shipping.
would love to have it, i make my own sausage....have been looking for an old one for some time...


----------



## mendozer (Sep 1, 2013)

or what about this? just bolt it to wood. I wonder if the handle would back up when i let go


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 1, 2013)

That is just a trailor jack. You'll have to spin it down and spin it back up. It could work but thats a lot of spinning. I like the idea of the hydrolic jack.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, what's the ideal basket size? I was thinking 15" tall and 18" outside diameter. I'm using uneven pieces of oak from a friend who split them from a board from a jobsite. 

I'll have to manually find the distance between staves, but what's the cylindrical space I need for 5 gallon batches? Just imagine a 5 gallon bucket?


----------



## Boyd (Sep 2, 2013)

*Nut*

WELD AN NUT TO THE TOTOP AND REMOVE THE CRANK. tHEN YOU CAN SPIN IT WITH EITHER A AIR OR ELECTRIC WRENCH. YOU WILL ALSO NEED TO MOVE THE MOUNTING TO THE BOTTOM.


mendozer said:


> or what about this? just bolt it to wood. I wonder if the handle would back up when i let go


----------



## mendozer (Sep 2, 2013)

This is the frame so far:








Made the top piece swing away so I could have a shorter press but still use a screwing mechanism. I decided to get the hardware from the volpex guy on ebay. The screw, nut, stainless screws, and floor plate were 62 with shipping, which is cheaper than a local welder trying to fabricate one for me and about the same as buying the parts online and trying to weld it myself using a friend's welder.

Main frame is 2x6. lateral supports are 2x4. 2x2s will serve as the platform for my stainless catch tray. The whole thing is on 3" polyurethane casters for ease of moving. I figured not to put casters with brakes because the vertical force from pressing shouldn't move it around, especially since it's heavy


----------



## spaniel (Sep 2, 2013)

mendozer said:


> i'm debating between using a bottle jack, having someone weld me a T screw, or use something like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just today I used one similar to that to make 29 gallons of Cayuga White juice. The only negative to it is the small volume; if you have time to deal with that, they work just fine. I've made >1000 gallons of wine with the little press.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 2, 2013)

What about something like this for the screw

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00012XCCA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes I also have a antique sausage press - I personally would not take it apart. I really enjoy mine as it is always something worth talking about - especially since I sent it out to get all redone.

This is a pic of my little wine press - the thread is at least double compared to the antique sausage press.

Here is a link for what I think is a good price for a acme thread rod 3/4 ''
http://compare.ebay.com/like/181191517401?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar


----------



## mendozer (Sep 3, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> What about something like this for the screw
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00012XCCA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> 
> RR



dangit i ordered mine today. I didn't know things like this were out there. And it's only $30!!!


----------



## mendozer (Sep 5, 2013)

Also, I plan to mount a disposal to the side for apple grinding. Think 1" oak piece used from a stair installation will hold it? I don't know how much vibration these things put out. 3/4 hp motor.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 5, 2013)

mendozer said:


> Also, I plan to mount a disposal to the side for apple grinding. Think 1" oak piece used from a stair installation will hold it? I don't know how much vibration these things put out. 3/4 hp motor.



Have you seen this [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HM81m5PxdqM"]video[/ame]?

I have thought of building something using a disposal. I was thinking along the lines of using a used stainless steel, they are all over Graig's list for $20. You would not have to fabricate anything to mount the disposal. Just pick up an installation kit at Home Depot

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 5, 2013)

That was a great video, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 5, 2013)

*More Yankee Ingenuity*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00tjcmtbx4s"]Washing Machine 1[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nj9z7NbO9mk"]Washing Machine 2[/ame]


This is what I was thinking of doing, just cant find the time. You can grind right into paint strainer bags to do an all juice ferment. I'd bet this would work for more then just apples:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nDlhPwo4pP4"]Disposal[/ame]

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 5, 2013)

I have frozen my apples and just put them thru my crusher after they thawed out - really simple !
They are overflowing with juice and I can fill the whole freezer and get to them when ever I want


----------



## mendozer (Sep 5, 2013)

freezing huh? does that let them release more juice?


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 8, 2013)

*Here is another one I came across.*

I like the way they crush the apples.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxLGIKgDoxY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxLGIKgDoxY[/ame]

RR


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 8, 2013)

mendozer said:


> freezing huh? does that let them release more juice?



Yes I believe freezing them helps break down the pulp much faster - try it for your self - take a apple or pear and freeze it and let it thaw and see if it is not easier to crush. I freeze my apples, pears , pumpkins or anything with high fiber in it.


----------



## mendozer (Sep 9, 2013)

i'm having a hard time getting the welder to get back to me about my catch pan. Why are round cake pans not ok? Yes they're aluminum, but the same warning goes with homebrewing, but aluminum and acids are a myth unproven. Why can't you use an aluminum pan?


----------

